# Problem with HW Vendor



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Being a newbie, I am curious if it's appropriate to post a problem I am having with a HW vendor. Ordered a product 4 weeks ago, credit card has been charged, and no response to 2 e-mails. This guy seems pretty well known here. I found his company mentioned on three different threads. I know this is the busy sesons for some of these "garage builders" but the least he could do it to respond to e-mails. There is no phone number listed on his site. There are so many nice people here, I don't want anybody else to get burned. Is this an appropriate post, and if so, where?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Jim, I see no one else has replied to this, so I'll go out on a limb. Seeing how we sem to live in a world of "allow 4-6 weeks for delivery", I'd say that you were still well within the time a small prop company might take to make and deliver your order. I agree that there should have been a contact phone # on the site ( you'll know to look for one the next time, lol), and that someone should have responded to your emails. At this point, I wouldn't be putting "I got ripped off" posts on the forum yet. Since it's a close knit community, why not a post asking for alternate contact info for the company, or maybe see if someone knows the owners personally. My guess would be to post it under General Halloween.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Maybe if you identified the company by name that would help everyone out and maybe someone else had the same issue last year. I can take a guess at it but then if I am wrong that gives negative vibes for the company. I am sure whoever it is is adult enough to not take the post the wrong way it seems reasonable to me. I know I get worried when I buy off e-bay and get no response its kinda rude.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Just to chime in on the companies behalf - to play the devils advocate so to speek. I agree with Vlad. Wait 2- 3 more weeks before jumping the gun. Perhaps your email is not getting through - email is not 100 percent reliable and in this day and age of firewalls etc... email is not really 80 percent reliable. I agree that there should be a phone number. Perhaps look on your Visa Statement. Mine sometimes gives me the phone number, or call 411 and get the number there. 

I dont agree with identifying the company name as RUafraid explained it would give the company a negaitive vibe. 

I know you are excited to receive your product and this sucks having to wait. But give them the alotted "4 - 6 weeks" Before getting too upset. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This is not the right forum for this. The "Questions, Comments and Feedback" forum is specifically for those items relating directly to HauntForum.com and its functionality. I will move this into the Halloween forum for further discussion.

For the sake of preventing slanderous text on this forum, please do not type the name of the company you are dealing with.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You said the guy is "Pretty well known here". If he's a member, just PM him.


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for setting me straight. This exactly the reason I did not want to identify the company. There could be any number of reasons for non-fullfilment of the order, but it is problematic, in my mind, to have the credit card billed the day after the order, then not to reply to e-mail. I did search for them as members, but they do not come up under that company name.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No, he is not a member here.
At this point, I am helping jim6918 out with this.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree with moribus for pming, and with vlad for 4-6 weeks


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Well FE to the rescue. You are in good hands ...um I think.. Ya. You are in good hands now Jim!


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks everybody! Thanks to an alternate e-mail address graciously provided by Jeff (FE) I got quick response and beleive items are on the way.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad I could help


----------

